# Tonya Earned Her Sniper Bars Today.....



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, Today was the Day. 

Tonya and I went to the County Pier in Panama City Beach, and the water was clear enough that we could see into less than 7 feet of depth. Tonya and I arrived shortly after 2pm and as we walked out onto the pier there were bowed rods and Pompano coming up in nets. 

We got to a spot that Tonya could feel comfortable and not too crowded and we started looking for fish. Tonya has very good eyes and she has been long able to see fish as she fishes with me often but to this day has yet to sight fish her first Pompano. 

After a few shots at oncoming from the east fish, she gets the bug and is getting into it as she has been a part of a bad presentation and been rejected by a few snooty fish. This is getting better than I could have ever wished. 

About the 5th pod of fish that she spots, she cast her Pink Jig with slight orange hackle, a little more in front of the oncoming fish and waits, as I am about to wet my pants and the fish are coming closer. As they approach her awaiting jig she, with a very slight jerk of her rod bounces the jig off the bottom and the pod of Pompano go crazy, she instinctively bounces the jig again and all the effort comes together, as her rod bows and she has found the thrill that she has long known me to chase, and she is on. The fish runs straight away and she seems to be not only my wife but my fishing buddy as I help her as she makes chase down the pier as the fish takes her tagging along. After a extremely eventful fight the spent Pompano is ready to be netted and one of our pier buddies fits the bill as partner and the first on is in the box. I don't use the word Awesome, very frequently and almost not at all, but this was an Incredibly Awesome event. My Wife, Tonya had just landed her first sight fished Pompano. 

She works harder than I have ever seen her fish and lands 2 more, and I cannot put into words how much I enjoyed this day. I wish I spell words that would allow you to feel my joy. Two of her prizes good fish with one being over 3lbs. 

By no means do I take credit as her instructor or the reason she was successful, as I feel that taking credit for teaching someone else to enjoy something that it was obvious she found on her own is very close to obnoxious. Tonya became a Sniper own her own today, and I am glad I was there to watch. 

Great Day, Great Fish, I Love My Wife, and she learned a little bit about why I am the way I am today. 

Dang.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report curtis! congratulations tonya...sounds like you've been doing this for a while...

i'm the same way with dale...she always amazes me with her fish catching skills and usually, fishing she is my buddy (partner)...the woman can put some fish on the dock, boat, pier...i always enjoy my time fishing with her...


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

It's not very often one reads the love that a fisherman has for his mate. Thanks for the post, it is one of the best I've read.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the pompano Tonya.


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Great story...and nice fish!


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work. Congrats to you both.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great report Curtis! Tonya got skill.


----------

